# Need Help Determining the age and value of this Monark Silver King Roadster



## cstuntebeck (Jul 10, 2011)

I need help determing the age and value of this Monark Silver King Roadster.  We picked it up by chance at an auction and have had numerous offers to sell the bike but I am unsure of the value.  We are not sure if we want to keep it or let it go.  The bike is in excellent shape and ridable.  The only thing we did when we got it was give it a mild bath.  Any information on the bikes age and value would be appreciated.


----------



## jpromo (Jul 10, 2011)

Wow, what an awesome paint scheme. A great buy on a beautiful bike, I'd say. There are some Monark experts here that'll chime in with everything you need to know about it. I'd guess late 40s, early 50s. A serial number could help the experts pinpoint an exact year if you can find it likely under the bottom bracket.

Very nice, complete bicycle that looks all original to boot.


----------



## cstuntebeck (Jul 10, 2011)

Jpromo

Thanks so much.  We will see if we can find the serial number.  I really appreciate the response!


----------



## OldRider (Jul 10, 2011)

If indeed it is from the 50s you should find a aluminum tag under the bottom bracket with the serial number on it.


----------

